# Commercial Quote- correct/ appropriate action



## Making Shavings (10 Jan 2018)

Hello all.
This, hopefully won't upset anyone, but just in case mods, please feel free to point me in the correct direction, and move/remove this.

I work with a laser cutter, v carve. This item does not require laser cutting, but I do not own a cnc machine.
I've been asked to make multiple copies of one very simple item that I've designed on v carve. I have .crv, .dxf, .eps etc files available to send.

I'm trying to find a single person operator or small company to produce the item on a cnc machine, into European oak.
The oak will be 25mm thick, planed on both faces, and the item has a footprint of 420x120mm.
The item needs a 15mm hole cutting right through, plus 2x 3,5mm holes cutting 10mm deep. Then the outline shape will need cutting.
The piece will then need to be turned over, and a round-over cut around the entire edge of the piece.
Further sanding, finishing etc will not be required.

I expect multiple orders will be done in batches of 10, monthly, possibly weekly if demand grows via my customer's sales.

Obviously, I don't want to share the design files here or share what the product is, for commercial reasons.

What I'm looking for is a person/company that is willing to agree to an NDA, and then provide a quotation to produce this.
The oak material can either be supplied by whoever gets the contract, or I can supply it- that part will depend more on price than anything, but I realise that shipping/carriage costs may come in to play here. Final product shipping will be handled by me via UPS, all the contract winner will need to do is put the consignment in a box, and fix a label that I will email.

The issue I have is I don't know anybody with cnc machines, have never been involved with cnc wood cutting before, so I want to try to avoid making stupid fundamental mistakes from the start, by giving the correct information to whatever questions arise. 

I'm hoping some here can either shout "me", send me a PM via this site, or point/refer me in a direction to help me get quotes delivered, and start batch production.

Thank in advance.


----------



## marcros (10 Jan 2018)

I am no help at all with this, but I can find you a template NDA if you don't have one.


----------



## Doug B (10 Jan 2018)

https://www.friprojects.co.uk/#/our-services/

Mark the chap who owns the company in the link used to be a member on here, he offers CNC services & his business is In Birmingham,, might be worth a call I always found him an amenable bloke.


----------



## Making Shavings (10 Jan 2018)

Already got one Marcros, but thanks.
Doug, you diamond. Many thanks.


----------

